# Silver King 26x



## SECRIST (Dec 10, 2013)

Can anyone give me a value $$ on a 26x frame in good condition? I have a double spring monarch fork for the frame , not sure if that is correct I find pics on the net with this fork or a single spring fork? Thanks for any info.
Dave


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 10, 2013)

The 26X used another fork, the "pencil" spring fork, commonly found on the Monark 5 Bar.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 10, 2013)

I will tell what the frame is worth in the form of an offer if you post good pictures or contact me directly with more info.
Chris


----------



## SECRIST (Dec 10, 2013)

*Pics*

Is there a way to post pics directly from my IPad?


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Dec 10, 2013)

SECRIST said:


> Is there a way to post pics directly from my IPad?



Reply to thread then.....
Attachments 
Manage Attachments:

click the "manage attachment" 


Valid file extensions: bmp doc gif jpe jpeg jpg pdf png psd txt zip


----------



## bike (Dec 10, 2013)

*I believe*

39 used the funky fork and 40 the superdeluxe or hextube dual type


----------



## SECRIST (Dec 10, 2013)

*Pics*


----------



## SECRIST (Dec 10, 2013)

*26x*

I built it up as a rider for one of our club rides last year. Rides good,real big bike, the Shelby bars give you a lot of room.


----------



## SECRIST (Dec 10, 2013)

*26x*

Thanks for the pic info looks like it worked! I built this up as a rider last year for one of our rides. I can get pics of fork later but it's just your standard Monarch double spring fork.


----------



## JOEL (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice frame. If you are selling I am interested as well.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice bike, I'll bet you get a few offers for more than just the frame...


----------



## SECRIST (Dec 10, 2013)

*26x*

Ok so this is the place for all info far and wide for antique bicycles, you guys are the webs experts (self acclaimed and Google acclaimed) does anyone have a clue of a value of this frame and fork? Or do I have to throw it on EPay and roll the dice to figure out a value? thought someone here could help me out ?
Thanks Dave


----------



## bike (Dec 10, 2013)

*I would like to buy it*



SECRIST said:


> Ok so this is the place for all info far and wide for antique bicycles, you guys are the webs experts (self acclaimed and Google acclaimed) does anyone have a clue of a value of this frame and fork? Or do I have to throw it on EPay and roll the dice to figure out a value? thought someone here could help me out ?
> Thanks Dave




for as little as possible.....I am not alone... but I do have a lot to trade


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 10, 2013)

*we don't make any commission.*

nobody likes to give a value because we don't make a commission for a appraisals .sorry.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 10, 2013)

the years of production for your bike is 1939-41.i think.


----------



## SECRIST (Dec 10, 2013)

*26x*

Well Dave the Wave I must be mistaken ,I thought this website was about a general passion for antique bikes not about the all mighty dollar. That being said I know the basis of my post was looking for a value, but if I thought this wed site was a commission sales site I would have posted my question in a different manner, i.e.. who has the best commission rate for selling a bike on this site? I have a friend who Is interested in purchasing this frame and I am just trying to get a educated consensus on a value . 
Thank you


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 10, 2013)

*i will give you a free appraisal*

all i ask you to do is donate a toy to toys for tots.or maybe a  coat for coats for kids donation.i don't see why you can't get $500 for what you have.you can take a chance on ebay and might get that.or you can trade it to someone hear for a bike of equal value.after i notice the other rare parts you have on the bike lets kick that value up to $1000.the frame is worth $500,the bars and neck is worth $500.


----------



## SECRIST (Dec 10, 2013)

*26x*

Thanks for your input that's what I was looking for. PS I clean my closet out every fall and throw the bag of clothes in my car and give them to the first homeless person I see .


----------



## babyjesus (Dec 12, 2013)

*ad*

Orig 26x ad with the later version of the springer.  And a pic of the springer on mine.


----------



## SECRIST (Dec 12, 2013)

*26x*

Thanks ,I guess that answers that! 
Thanks agin, Dave


----------



## momona (Dec 12, 2013)

*hhmmmm....*

$1000 is maybe a good starting point, but i believe it could sky rocket much higher, even on this site.

It needs some things, but these aren't as common as other sk's.

I know a few people on here would not hesitate to cough up $1000 for that....

You stand to make more if you keep feeding the frenzy of sharks..... and lurkers.

Good luck! Cool bike.


----------



## babyjesus (Dec 12, 2013)

SECRIST said:


> View attachment 126663View attachment 126664




BE careful riding it - duralumin suffers badly from fatigue and is brittle.  No bunny hops!  

I had a very unfortunate flo-cycle experience - just go gently and watch out if you stand on the pedals.


----------



## babyjesus (Dec 12, 2013)

momona said:


> $1000 is maybe a good starting point, but i believe it could sky rocket much higher, even on this site.
> 
> It needs some things, but these aren't as common as other sk's.
> 
> ...




Yeah it is one of the rarest of the aluminium silver kings.  

Certainly very hard to find.  Just the frame even without the fork for sure worth a fair bit and a very easy thing to sell no doubt.


----------



## kingsilver (Dec 12, 2013)

*26x*



babyjesus said:


> orig 26x ad with the later version of the springer.  And a pic of the springer on mine.
> 
> View attachment 127063View attachment 127064View attachment 127065




beautiful bike babyjesus.... Do you have photos of the horn in the ad?


----------



## babyjesus (Dec 12, 2013)

kingsilver said:


> beautiful bike babyjesus.... Do you have photos of the horn in the ad?




...as in the hornlight?  ...same as on a wingbar.


----------



## kingsilver (Dec 12, 2013)

*26x*

If that's a horn only on the bars (in the ad), and a lite only on the fender, you would think silver king would have designed a combo horn/lite.


----------



## sm2501 (Dec 13, 2013)

I can tell you I value this at $1200-









Inquiries invited...


----------



## babyjesus (Dec 13, 2013)

kingsilver said:


> If that's a horn only on the bars (in the ad), and a lite only on the fender, you would think silver king would have designed a combo horn/lite.




It's a wingbar finned hornlight on the front fender on my physical actual bike.

Good point about the ad though - who knows what they intended by that illustration.  It's a 1940 ad.  My bike is a year or so older with older springer etc....  


1200 for Scott's frame/fork seems like a pretty decent deal.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 13, 2013)

Looking at the '40 ad, I don't recall ever seeing an aluminum smooth torpedo horn, thanks got to be a tough find (as if the aluminum light isn't).
Here is a '39 26X ad...




As to value, I spoke with the original seller and my estimation was along the lines (+100) to dave the waves number.
Based on recent wingbar and flocycle ebay sales, without a fork, and a below average condition badge.
Also considering the specific parts needed to be rounded up...anybody got 26 inch stainless sk fenders?

I found it a bit irritating the manner he came back here for more self/google proclaimed expert estimates after our conversation...not that my word is final (it isn't) but that this is classic fishing.
He is going to keep getting "estimates" until such an "estimate" gets the bike.
It's one thing to receive an estimate, another with the money behind it.
I vote for ebay or man up with what the hell you want.

Chris


----------



## sm2501 (Dec 13, 2013)

Here's another ad for the 1939 26X.


----------



## SECRIST (Dec 13, 2013)

*26x ( Attention  Chris )*

Chris Im sorry I hurt your feelings with my previous post, but if you recall in our phone conversation I told you I have a Freind that is interested in the frame,also stated in one of my responses. I'm just trying to get educated on a approximate value so I can make a fair deal with my Freind . If I just wanted to sell the bike outright I would have posted in the (for sale)section of this site,but as you can see it is in the (general discussion)section , hence the discussion we are all having.
Thanks for everyone's input.
Dave


----------



## babyjesus (Dec 13, 2013)

sm2501 said:


> Here's another ad for the 1939 26X.




Thanks for that - I'm now convinced my bike should have a seat with a steel rim.  That's the one thing I was a little unsure of.

It also has just the wingbar hornlight - nothing on the handlebars...  

Does anybody know anything about - or has seen or has a photo of a ladies 26x?





I'm looking for one......


----------



## kingsilver (Dec 13, 2013)

*26x*

Flocycle ad ?


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Dec 23, 2013)

*welded*

My 26X headstock which was badly cracked now ally-welded and looks like new


----------



## babyjesus (Dec 23, 2013)

Wing Your Heel said:


> My 26X headstock which was badly cracked now ally-welded and looks like new




That's a great job - done.  It was pretty badly cracked to begin with. 

Those mudguards in the background are pretty serious business too


----------

